# zwei Fragen zum Modbus RTU



## senmeis (19 Oktober 2010)

Hi,​ 

Ich habe zwei Anfänger-Fragen zum Modbus RTU.​ 

1. Reicht das aus mit einem Half-Duplex-RS485-Transceiver?​ 

2. Gibt's Standard für RS485 auf einem D-Sub9-Verbinder? Ich habe folgende Pin-Belegung gesehen:​ 

Pin1 = RXD/TXD-N
Pin5 = GND
Pin6 = RXD/TXD-P​ 
Was sagt ihr dazu?​ 

MfG​Senmeis


----------



## Nordischerjung (19 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ist das nicht von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich?

ich habe es kürzlich bei einer 100V Vipa realisiert. Dort ist die Belegung
des Sub D RS485

Pin3 = RXD/TXD-P (Leitung B)
 Pin5 = GND
 Pin8 = RXD/TXD-N (Leitung A)
​


----------



## o_prang (19 Oktober 2010)

Hi senmeis,

ich kenne auch nur die Belegung die Nordischerjung geschrieben hat.
Wobei manche es mit A und B Leitung, andere mit + und - Leitung bezeichnen. Aber meist wird A und B genommen.
Ansonsten gilt 8,n,1 (8 Datenbits, keine Parität, 1 Stopbit).


----------



## SKg (20 Oktober 2010)

Also bei der RS485 in 2 Draht Form funktioniert sogar nur halb duplex, die Abhandlung welcher Teilnehmer gerade sendet oder empfängt ist in dem Protokoll vorgegeben. 

Die Pinbelegung ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich ich hatte diese Tage nen RS232->RS485 Adapter in der Hand wo die A/B Leitungen auf Pin 1&2 lagen, angeschlossen habe ich ihn an einen Controller der auf einem Sub-D Stecker 3 RS485 Schnittstellen hatte : 1. Pin 2&6, 2. Pin 3&7, 3. Pin 5&9 also ist die Pinbelegung meines Wissens nach nicht genormt.

Gruß 
SKg


----------

